# [firefox] passage de 38.8 >>> 45.5.1 [résolu]

## Biloute

Slt

Je viens de mettre à jour firefox. Le souci est que maintenant je ne peux lancer firefox que en "safe mode".

J'ai retirer toutes les extentions et plugins mais rien ni fait je suis toujours bloqué en "safe mode"

J'ai compilé firefox avec USE="gmp-autoupdate hwaccel jemalloc3 jit"

Pouvez-vous me dire si je dois retirer ou ajouter d'autre flag???

Vous avez compilé avec quel USE ???

EDIT : J'ai recompilé en variant les useflags et le problème s'est résolu en recompilant avec USE="-hwaccel"

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pourrais-tu nous donner la sortie compète de "emerge -pv firefox" ?

----------

## Biloute

```
[ebuild    R    ]  www-client/firefox-45.5.1:gentoo   USE="gmp-autoupdate hwaccel jemalloc3 jit -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -dbus -debug -ffmpeg -gstreamer -gstreamer-0 -hardened ( -neon) ( -pgo) -pulseaudio ( -selinux) -startup-notification ( -system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite { -test} -wifi"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, je ne vois rien de spécial dans les USE flags.

Et as-tu essayé avec un nouveau profil ?

----------

## El_Goretto

@Biloute: content de voir que tu as résolu ton problème  :Smile: 

Peux-tu s'il-te-plaît:

indiquer comment tu t'y es pris (pour aider ton prochain, tu sais, celui ayant le même soucis)?

mettre "résolu" dans le titre de ton thread à la place de "resolved"?

Merci à toi.

----------

## k-root

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Blocklisting/Blocked_Graphics_Drivers#On_X11

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1035830-start-0.html

----------

## Biloute

J'avais édité le premier message. Donc j'ai résolu le soucis avec

```
# USE="-hwaccel" emerge firefox
```

J'ai testé firefox-50.1.0 qui fonctionne avec hwaccel et en recompilant xf86-video_intel avec sna

----------

